# DW Review - Britemax Black Max



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Firstly, I can't thank Matt over at Britemax-Direct for the box of goodies sent out. It came as quite a shock to find full size products when I opened up the box so very generous of him here. We all know about Britemax now, they are a very well respected brand within the car detailing scene. The products are produced in the USA but Britemax is actually an British owned company which up until recently I wasn't aware of.

This will be the first of several reviews and will be completed in the order the products provided should be used. For any further information on the products & brand, please visit http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/ who are the official distributors of Britemax goods in the UK.

*The Product*

So first up is the Black Max Polishing Glaze. This machine or hand polish has a light cut that can remove fine scratches/swirls from the car paintwork. Taking the description from the Britemax-direct website, the product is described as follows:



•	Swirl & Oxidation Removal
•	Medium Scratch Removal
•	Lubricated, Fast-acting Abrasive Cut
•	Will not Load up Wool or Foam Pads
•	Contains no Silicon or Waxes
•	Preps Surface Ready for Sealing

"Black Max is the original polymer-based ultra fine polishing glaze. Formulated to quickly and easily remove stubborn fine polish lines and micro swirls left behind by more aggressive buffing compounds often only noticed in direct sunlight. By polishing with Black Max, the depth and brilliance of shine is simply dazzling. Suitable for use on all colours and is completely dust free. Works like a pre-wax cleaner removing micro surface imperfection and oxidation. Black Max contains no silicone or waxes and lays down a non-protective polymer coat which improves the bonding and ultimately the durability of your chosen wax or polymer sealant. The perfect partner for use with Max Shine, Extreme Elements and Vantage paste wax.

By Machine: Shake well. Clean and dry all surfaces. Use a polishing / finessing buffing pad. Dispense a liberal amount of product on the desired surface and spread evenly using the face of the buffer pad. Increase buffer speed and gradually reduce pressure. Work areas to desired finish. Buff and remove dried residue with a clean soft cloth.

By Hand: Shake well. Apply a small amount to surface and rub in a circular motion with a polishing cloth. Buff dried residue off with a separate soft clean cloth. Keep product from temperature extremes. If product becomes frozen let thaw and shake vigorously to re-establish consistency."

This bottle was a full size product so 16oz (473ml). Again very thanks to Matt for this, very generous and something I wasn't expecting. Obviously not by coincidence, the bottle is a dark plastic bottle, containing a dark coloured polish within it, all harping back to the Black Max name. The label again is black with the product name standing out boldly in white, looking very professional just like all Britemax products. The contents of the bottle is pretty thick, reminding me of double clotted cream in viscosity. Scent wise it reminds me distinctly of something from my childhood, playdoh! It isn't a particularly nice smell but not horrible either, strangely it is something I really like the scent of.

*The Method*

I followed the directions as above for using Black Max with only one key difference. I traded a MF cloth for a Zaino foam applicator, using the firmer end which is specifically for polishing. Before starting the polishing step, I took a walk around the car looking for any scratches on the paintwork to test the cut/filling properties of Black Max. The paint work was pristine apart from one area, the tail gate. Clearly my mum and dad don't mind just dragging the shopping along the boot lip… Anyway here are some photos of what I was dealing with:





As it was applied, I quickly realised a little went a long way and it spread really well, allowing you a good length of time to work the product into the paintwork. It also left a nice thin haze which was easy to see.



This product was effortless to remove and with no dust residue either. As you can see from the photo, this was from 1 pass each with my finger in the cloth.



The bonnet was fully buffed in seconds and the finish left behind was very impressive. Super glossy, super reflective, the paint looked absolutely fantastic.



This was carried out on the full car, working the Black Max polish into the paint before allowing a few moments for it to haze, followed by a buffing.








[/URL

Again as you can see here on the side of car, the product buffed off effortlessly and the gloss levels were unbelievable.



I think this could be up there as some of the best results I have ever had on a car by hand. The car from every angle looked absolutely superb.

Now back to those scuffs photographed from before. Admittedly they were too deep to be buffed out, especially by hand. But by looking at the after photo's, you can see that Black Max really reduced the severity of them very well indeed and I was impressed with the results, especially on the lighter scuff marks.





*Price*

The bottle provided here from Britemax-Direct is £13.99 for the 16oz (473ml) which seems on par with competition to an extent, it undercuts a lot of other polishes also. Black Max can be picked up here http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-black-max-473ml-16oz-c2x18170028.

*Would I use it again?*

With the finish, price and the performance all considered, this product is an excellent choice of polish. Especially during the summer months when you would likely top this with the excellent Britemax Vantage Wax. (review to come)

*Conclusion*

Black Max is an affordable polish, showcasing impressive paint correction/filling properties, even by hand. It leaves the paint feeling super slick and with a deep gloss. It is very easy to use and has excellent working times, along with easy removal. This is a fantastic polish and one I won't hesitate to use again, likely replacing my usual summer polish.




_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

